# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Peixes >  Forcipiger flavissimus

## Julio Macieira

_Forcipiger flavissimus_

*Famlia:* Chaetodontidae
*Alimentao:* Carnvoro
*Tamanho mximo em adulto:* 25 cm
*Aqurio recomendado* _(mnimo)_: 260 litros
*Dificuldade de manuteno:* _(1 fcil a 5 muito difcil)_: 3
*Reef-safe:* _(1-sim / 2-no / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivduo)_: 3
*Agressividade intra-famlia:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado)_: 2 (?)
*Agressividade intra-espcie:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo)_: 2 (?)

----------


## Jose Nunes

Boa tarde.
Acho este peixe fascinante.
 reef safe? se  que tipo de corais pode vir a comer?
E ja agora como o destingo do longirostris e pergunto tb se este tb  ou  reef safe.


Obrigado

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas!

Em termos de reef safe  igual ao Chelmon Rostratus, mas no que diz da alimentao  muito mais facil, por norma pega logo at em flocos.  :SbOk:

----------


## Jos Passos Campainha

Boas!

Consegui apurar estes dados em relao a este peixe espectacular.




> Forcipiger flavissimus
> 
> *Famlia:* Chaetodontidae
> *Alimentao:* Carnvoro
> *Tamanho mximo em adulto:* 25 cm
> *Aqurio recomendado* _(mnimo)_: 260 litros
> *Dificuldade de manuteno:* _(1 fcil a 5 muito difcil)_: 3
> *Reef-safe:* _(1-sim / 2-no / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivduo)_: 3
> *Agressividade intra-famlia:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado)_: 2 (?)
> *Agressividade intra-espcie:* _(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo)_: 2 (?)

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

quem quiser saber mais consulte o link  :SbSourire:  

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...cfm?pCatId=350

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ainda no  determinei exactamente as diferenas entre :

*Forcipiger longirostris*

*Forcipiger flavissimus*

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva 
Tal como o nome cientfico da espcie o diz, longirostris  rostro longo, e de facto assim  na natureza como se pode ver nesta pesquisa por imagens Forcipiger longirostris
Existe tambm uma variedade melnica (preta) ainda mais rara que se pode ver aqui Forcipiger longirostris (var. melnica)
Conhecido no Hawaii por _Lau wiliwili nukunuku 'oi 'oi_, o Forcipiger longirostris surge amarelo como o o conhecemos e na variedade melnica que em meio domstico volta para amarelo.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Viva

J que so parecidos com os Rostratus, estes tambm comem aptasias?

Cumprimentos

Rui Nunes

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Ol:  

O Longirostris para alem do rosto mais alongado como j referido pelo Pedro, distingue-se bem pelas pintas pretas que tem na parte cinzenta do corpo logo a seguir ao amarelo. Torna-se mais difcil de manter em aqurio devido a boca ser mais pequena que o Flavissimus.

----------

